# Como se ve desde el cielo la reentrada atmosférica?



## antiworldx (Ago 22, 2011)

Pues simplemente espectacular, si no me creen, juzguenlo ustedes mismos.
Esta imagen fue tomada desde la Estación Espacial Internacional, mientras el transbordador Atlantis realiza la maniobra de reentrada atmosférica. 
Como corolario a los nuevos en el tema, la reentrada atmosférica es la maniobra en la cual, un objeto en orbita desacelera para que la gravedad lo haga caer. Dicha caida es muy vertiginoza, de tal manera que el aire fricciona a tal velocidad que se calienta a un punto de crear una esfera de plasma (algo similar al fuego pero sin combustion de un combustible) es decir, las moleculas de aire se calientan a tal punto por la friccion que emiten luz como el fuego. 
Por obvias razones, ésta maniobra es sumamente delicada, ya que las lozetas protectoras del morro de las naves (la zona negra debajo de los transbordadores y demas capsulas que reingresan completas a tierra) deben soportar altísimas temperaturas y fuertes presiones, además que la esfera de plasma interrumpe la comunicación por radio durante toda la maniobra que dura al rededor de 3 a 5 minutos aproximadamente. 
En fin, aqui lo dejo para que lo deleiten...






http://apod.nasa.gov

Nota: Como información adicional, relacionada con la reentrada atmosférica... fue justo en ésta etapa donde ocurrió la fatídica pérdida del transbordador Columbia con sus 7 tripulantes el 1 de febrero de 2003.


----------



## 0002 (Ago 22, 2011)

¿te imaginas estar dentro de eso?  pura adrenalina.

Saludos.


----------



## Kalamarus (Ago 22, 2011)

Pedirle un deseo a eso, tambien funciona?


----------



## nico delmar (Ago 22, 2011)

Increible la imagen, parece sumergirse en un oceano de aire y nubes


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 23, 2011)

nico delmar dijo:


> Increible la imagen, parece sumergirse en un oceano de aire y nubes



Perfectamente expresado, ya que literalmente sí es un oceano de aire. 

Si pudieran ver de cerca al shuttle o transbordador en la reentrada atmosférica, sería algo como ésto.










Y lo fatídico que puede ser, una fisura en las lozetas térmicas.





En memoria del fatídico 1 de febrero de 2003 durante el reingreso del Columbia.

Así que asumiran que tipo de deseo es el mas pedido durante la reentrada.


----------



## penrico (Ago 23, 2011)

Preguntonta: Y los que sacaron la foto desde la ISS, ahora que no hay mas transbordadores. ¿Ahora como se vuelven??


----------



## J2C (Ago 23, 2011)

Penrico

Regresan tirandose en Paracaidas!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-





P.D.: seguiran yendo y regresando como lo hacian hasta ahora en las capsulas de Rusia, si mal no recuerdo las *Soyuz TMA*!.

Disculpa, pero me dejaste picando la broma.-


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 23, 2011)

Si así es. Rusia usa actualmente la antigua cápsula soyuz con el cohete R7, ambos diseñados por el maestro ingeniero Sergei Korolev. Dicha cápsula se diseño para volar a la luna, al igual que las cápsulas Apollo.


----------

